# fiaty ducato over heating



## robjk (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all my 2002 fiat ducato has just started to over heat. on a short journey today temp guage went up to just below red. stopped to check water level and this is ok any ideas anyone please.
thanks rob


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Rob our Fiat ducato did the same thing,it turned out to be a faulty temp sender unit and the fitter told us its a common fault on the fiat.Hope this helps you .........


----------



## robjk (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for that it is a good start for me to look at
Rob


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 31, 2010)

I think Rob's right. In the old days it used to be the thermostat.


----------



## maingate (Oct 31, 2010)

You do not say what engine it is. Mine is a 2002 Ducato 2.8 jtd. There are 2 temperature senders close together. The left hand one is the problem.

When I changed mine, I had to go to a main dealer and pay about £30 up front and wait for it to arrive. I believe that you may get one from another source and it may be cheaper. For instance, Euro Car Parts did not stock it but they had the other one and it was only £7. It looked more complicated than the one I needed and was a fraction of the price.

It is an easy enough job to do yourself.


----------



## Proff (Nov 1, 2010)

Another one for the Temp sender !!!!

BUT remember to Check that the cooling fans are cutting in when they should.
As it's quite common for the fecking sender switch/unit to corrode and malfunction leading to exactly the problem you're getting....


----------



## Nosha (Nov 1, 2010)

As said before, it can only be caused by a couple of things:-

Thermostat stuck in closed position - when gauge goes up after only a few miles, stop open bonnet and feel top hose, if coldish 'stat is still closed, if red hot it's not the 'stat.

Faulty sender - You would need a thermocouple and measure water temp, with cap off it will be 100c, with cap on this rises by 1.5c per 1lb of cap pressure, so with a 10lb cap boiling point will be 115c (This is why you must NOT remove a pressure cap on a hot engine, as a normal rad' will erupt like a guyser and scald you as it suddenly boils).

Fan not cutting in:- with a really hot engine or one that's been ticking over for some time fan should run. If you short out the sender switch or stick a feed straight to the fans the temp should then fall when the fan has run for a while indicating a fan fault.

Other far less likely causes are:- A faulty water pump impellor, similar symptoms as a stuck 'stat, as water will not be circulating so engine red hot and rad' coldish.

Blocked rad:- Normally caused by not using anti-freeze all year, and adding rad repair compounds, engine & rad will be red hot. Can sometimes be cured by reverse flushing i.e. putting a garden hose in the bottom of the rad and letting water run out of the top hose connection. (Should be a problem under normal use on a vehicle of your age.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## freelanderuk (Nov 3, 2010)

hi 
where abouts is the temp sender/switch on the 2.8jtd as i have the warning light on the dash and the diagnostics show its sender for number 1 fan , the warning light is sometimes flashing on and off , any ideas guys


----------



## robjk (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all
Thanks for all the ideas I have fixed it today and the thermostat was in a bad way and a new one has fixed the promlem fingers crossed.
Cheers all for advice.
rob


----------

